# Austin area EMS help



## kashton (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi

I just joined the forums. I was certified as an EMT Basic back in May and have since completed the classroom and clinical portions of Paramedic school. I have only to take the NREMT exam to be certified as a Paramedic, as I have already passed the skills exam. Anyways, I just moved to Austin, Texas from College Station and need help finding a nice 911 service to work for. I need a job as an EMT Basic for right now. I have spent hours and hours looking at different services on the internet but I may have missed something because the searches bring up rather confusing results. So far, I have found these companies:

911 Services:

*Austin-Travis County EMS* (Only hire paramedics)

*Guardian EMS* (I have sent in an application and will hopefully be receiving a call within the next day or two, I would be working in the Basdrop area about 12 minutes from where I live in Austin. I would LOVE to work here so I hope I receive a call!)

*Williamson County EMS* (1 YR experience required, only hire Paramedics)


Transfer Services:

*Acadian* (I have sent in an application and they should be contacting me soon, I would rather work for a 911 service but if I can only find a transfer service, I would work there until I could apply as a Paramedic to Austin-Travis County EMS or another EMS)

Those are the main services that I have fround so far. Are there any other options for me around this area? I live near 38th and Guadalupe and need a place ~ and hour or less away from me. 

All help greatly appreciated!!! Thanks! 

Kevin


----------



## Asclepius (Nov 28, 2007)

Austin has one of the most progressive EMS systems in the nation. They're one of the pace setters for the rest of the nation. I don't know much about their agencies, but Austin is a name you hear regularly in EMS.


----------



## kashton (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks  Anyone know of any 911 services here?


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 29, 2007)

Acadian is a great company, if you are working in Louisiana. In Austin, they are alone and very far away from any support needed. I would be very leary of that aspect. But they are a decent consideration. Stay as far away from Guardian as possible. They are a very shady operation and their president is as corrupt as most politicians. You are very limited in 911 operations as a Basic in central Texas as most services have extremely advanced scopes of practice and protocols. Many communities demand the higher level of care and thus many services are dual Paramedic. You could drive further north to Waco, East Texas Medical Center runs their EMS and hires basics. Fayette County also hires Basics, but the jobs are few and far between. Your best bet is to put some time in on a transfer truck until you get the time needed for ATCoEMS. They are your best bet in regards to pay, quality of life, retirement, etc.

Go get that NREMT-P exam done!!!!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2011)

Bumping this cause I'm lazy and don't wanna start a new thread... Anyone know much about Central TX EMS? Or any other news on Austin companies?


----------



## skills82 (Feb 17, 2011)

San Marcos, Kyle, and Buda isn't that far from there. The service is San Marcos/ Hays County EMS and they are the 911 of Hays county. I have worked with several of them when I was at South Hays Fire Department. They are a good group to work with.

The website is:
http://www.smhcems.com/

Hope that helps.
Curtis


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2011)

skills82 said:


> San Marcos, Kyle, and Buda isn't that far from there. The service is San Marcos/ Hays County EMS and they are the 911 of Hays county. I have worked with several of them when I was at South Hays Fire Department. They are a good group to work with.
> 
> The website is:
> http://www.smhcems.com/
> ...



I've been watching their site since this summer and it always says hiring closed. I've heard good things about them too.


----------



## skills82 (Feb 17, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I've been watching their site since this summer and it always says hiring closed. I've heard good things about them too.



Best thing to do is call them and see when they will be hiring again. They don't always open it up online. I don't know why but that is why its best to call.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2011)

Wound up leaving voicemail. I'm on shift tomorrow so I'll try calling again between calls. Emails and resume's sent out to a few other places (AMR, Guardian, Central TX)


----------



## skills82 (Feb 17, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## HotelCo (Feb 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how much Austin Travis starts off a new medic at? I looked around, and only found it says Salary grade: YA0.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 17, 2011)

Last I heard when speaking to a couple of them in Austin a few months ago, Paramedics were mid 40's to low 50's starting depending on experience.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 18, 2011)

JT, 
spoke with my buddy who works San Marcos/Hays EMS. He told me that they just had several medics leave the last few weeks. They should be hiring in the next two months, but no date is set


----------



## skills82 (Feb 18, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> JT,
> spoke with my buddy who works San Marcos/Hays EMS. He told me that they just had several medics leave the last few weeks. They should be hiring in the next two months, but no date is set



Thats funny. I was waiting for a friend to get back with me to find out but you beat me to the punch.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 18, 2011)

Acadian in Bexar County will be hiring more people if anyone is interested. Mix of basics and paramedics but I dont know the amount of each just a total number. I think Austin ops may also be hiring a few. 

I don't know anyone from other services so I only know about us.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 18, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> JT,
> spoke with my buddy who works San Marcos/Hays EMS. He told me that they just had several medics leave the last few weeks. They should be hiring in the next two months, but no date is set



Thanks man! I'll try calling again tomorrow. I'm hoping that even though medics left they might hire an EMT-I


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 1, 2011)

Heads up, SMHCEMS is now hiring. Applications need to be in by 3/15. Dont know what levels they're taking, though. Good luck!


----------

